# handfeeding my turtle



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 1 no macro i forgot


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 2 with macro


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

cute little bugger! nice pictures!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

cuuute widdle baby turtle!


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

cute turtle dixon


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

what type of turtle is he dix?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

i wouldn't dare hand feed my alligator snapper....even though he's around your turts size. I have a peninsula cooter that I don't mind handfeeding though.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its an asain soft shell turtle and it is kinda cute but very aggressive and not scared of me at all
dixon


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

awwwwwwwwww what a cute lil baby!

hehe thats awesome.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice little guy man


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Great pics Dixon!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

he's a cute little sh*t


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

he looks awesome !








how big is it now ?


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Cool little turtle. I miss mine so much.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> its an asain soft shell turtle and it is kinda cute but very aggressive and not scared of me at all
> dixon


 Where could I get more info? I've been contemplating getting some kind of turtle.


----------

